# Аренда инструмента



## bayam (2 Мар 2010)

Здравствуйте. решили с другом дать небольшой концерт, но не располагаем хорошими надежными инструментами. хочется узнать, существует ли понятие аренда баяна, на каких условиях можно на короткое время арендовать инструмент в Москве. 
заранее спасибо!


----------



## zet10 (3 Мар 2010)

Позвоните мне по телефону 8-925-508-79-26,обговорим условия у меня магазин и проблем с арендой не будет!


----------



## kumnick (5 Мар 2010)

спасибо вам огромное!


----------



## zet10 (5 Мар 2010)

*kumnick*,
Всегда рад помочь коллегам! играйте и радуйте народ :accordion:


----------

